
Ask HN: What do you use: SIGN IN or LOG IN? - OpenAmazing
So I'm working on a new web app I'm at the point where I'm writing the account UI.  Is it SIGN IN / SIGN OU  LOG IN / LOG OUT?  What do you use? (Help me procrastinate...)
======
rjd
I don't show it at all. I try to streamline users into tricking them to join
up.

I display all functionality out right, give them as much access as I can, and
when unauthenticated users try to activate functionality they are lead to a
registration page using Facebook Oauth.

When working smoothly you only need 2-3 clicks to have a users registered onto
your site if they are already logged into Facebook.

------
makecheck
The problem with "Sign In" is that it reads a lot like "Sign Up" (another
common web site expression).

Consumers should be accustomed to Log In and Log Out (e.g. on Mac OS X the
Apple menu says "Log Out [user name]..." and the user menu has a "Login
Window" item).

------
neilrahilly
Sign In. Like you, I was ambivalent. I went with Login. Surprisingly, a couple
friends, who don't take a particular interest in tech stuff, mentioned to me
that they'd prefer Sign In, so I switched it. I still don't think it matters
much.

~~~
OpenAmazing
You also get to skip the question of "Login" vs. "Log In"

------
OpenAmazing
For what it's worth, I'm going with SIGN IN. I think that sounds more
consumer-y. LOG IN sounds like a corporate intranet.

------
ayers
I had log in and log out but recently I switched to sign in and sign out as
log in just didn't seem right for my service.

------
samstave
Log into a machine, Sign in to a service

------
cl8ton
I use "Sign In" To me every time I see "Log In" my mind sees Logged In

